# Sc. galapagoensis



## Galapoheros (Aug 3, 2012)

For people that got their galapagoensis, why no pics?  I know several were for sale in the US, I just noticed not many have posted pics lately.  The ones over here are really big now.  The biggest is about to molt, probably will molt tonight.  I'll post pics after it does, I'm really impressed by it's size now and how fast it has grown, they were only 5 to 6 inches when I got them around 6 months ago.  Three have molted 3 times.  btw, I mated the two females, they both laid eggs.  One ate the eggs the same day.  The other one ate her eggs at around 30 days, I never saw any big changes in the eggs.  I will keep trying of course.  Is anybody else trying out there?  They were young when they bred, but a female molted and the other looks like she is about to also.  I'm going to try and breed them again after that to hopefully increase the odds.  Post pics here if you want.  I think this big male about to molt will be 8 to 9 inches post molt, they are thick too.  Also something that may be coincidence, the three males(have two now) each have long antennae, the females have noticeably shorter ones.  I have no idea if that's a consistent sexual dimorphic feature, just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 3, 2012)

Speaking of pics, where are your pics? I really hope your are successful in your breeding attempts. I remember seeing pics of these and thinking how gorgeous they are.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 3, 2012)

I was going to post pics after the big one molted.  I've been feeling a little bad because I was feeling the heros interest fading after messing with these, I think I'm OK now lol.  Even though they are giants, not yet anyway, they make all the other centipedes I've had seem kind of wimpy.


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 3, 2012)

Rub it in why don't you. ;P


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Tod you know I only got one. But here is a recent pic of it. Mine has grown alot, and gotten thicker since I got it. I have not got an exact measurement lately but its between 8 - 8 1/2. I agree they are fast growers and get very thick bodied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 4, 2012)

Dang, it only gained around half an inch or so, I was hoping it would molt to two feet or so.  Oh well, maybe next time.  Yeah I think these are around 8 inches so far also.  I keep them in 7.5 gals btw, I don't keep them in these delis all the time.  I thought one got out so I dug it up, noticed it was about to molt, so far they have molted around the same time, prob within a couple of weeks of each other.

This one molted this morning;






This one molted a few days ago;

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## beetleman (Aug 4, 2012)

wow, yeah those are chunky,and yeah very beautiful,that's one pede i don't have in my collection................yet.


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are gorgeous, congratulations guys. Galapoheros I know you have been wanting these for a long time. I really hope we can get  a good breeding group going in the states they are far to beautiful to let get out of the hobby.


----------



## Ivymike1973 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pics. I would love to get one of these eventually. Best of luck with the breeding program.


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 5, 2012)

May I congradulate you all on your fantastic creatures, someday I hope to have such things of beauty!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 6, 2012)

This kind of post make me become ill of envy! Really awsome pedes and good work... now reproduction and expansion is the objective for the hobbytist!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2012)

A female galapagoensis bred again but she seemed to abort the spermatophore, just removed it.  My guess is that she is still storing the old and doesn't need it, but of course ...then why mate again?  hmm, who knows.  Maybe she didn't remove it all, I couldn't tell for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Aug 26, 2012)

Fantastic pics! I like my 'pedes thick -- more cushion for the pushin!...or something...


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2012)

dern tootin!, HA!


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 26, 2012)

Hopefully she will get another clutch going soon.


----------



## dactylus (Aug 26, 2012)

Todd,

Those are some real honkers!!!  Holy shit, I guess I really didn't realize how thick they got.  Like "legged" clubs with fangs!!  I wish you the best of luck with the breeding!!!  Absolutely stunning centipedes!

David


----------



## stingray (Aug 27, 2012)

Tod sooner or later you will have a bunch of galapo plings running around!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I hope so too thanks.  You know I literally think these weigh 4 or 5 times more than they did when a received them 7 months or so ago.  I was just now trying to take before and after pics showing the growth but I can't duplicate the "bad" lighting when I took pics a long time ago.  But I might post the pics here later, just have to upload them.

OK just took a fresh pic, after looking at the pics, maybe weighs more than 5x what it did when I first got them.















btw, I don't keep them in these delis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you seen the female do that in any previous matings(of other species)?  I wonder if she wasn't just doing a little "toweling off", haha.  I'm very glad these are in your capable hands, sir


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 28, 2012)

Well more of the story is that she started walking around, turned around and started taking it out so tried to stop her by making a small disturbance.  She started walking around again, I had to stop myself from doing anything and letting it take it's course, has to be a reason for it.  I caught her here in the photo right before she crushed it, took it out and ate it.  I didn't see that happen the other two times with this species and never have seen it before with any other sps but I mostly mess with heros.  The heros spermatophore "melts" after several seconds when not picked up.  But the galapagoensis spermatophore looked like it might be a little more tough.  That's how it seems to me atm anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Aug 28, 2012)

Fascinating reports Todd.  Good luck!


----------



## Travis K (Aug 29, 2012)

So how many of these do you have at the moment?
Do you know approximately how many are in the USA with people willing/wanting to breed?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 29, 2012)

Only referring to ads on this site, I could count around 25 to 30.  But I bet there are more in the US, could be a lot more since I'm guessing that a whole lot of invert people don't hit this site.  I've got 2 males and 2 females.  I'm making a lot of guesses but I would guess others are trying as well but simply not posting anything here.  I personally don't know of anybody else trying to breed them.  Could be that plings just pop up some day in the ad section out of the blue.


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 29, 2012)

Out of the blue me!!! Please!   You've done an amazing job with them I hope she has a surprise in store for you.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya, they are awesome. Any idea how much a pling would cost?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2012)

Have to wait and see if it happens, I need to forget about it and check every five days or so instead of every 5 minutes.  Plings cost?, I don't want to think about that so soon, don't know.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 30, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Have to wait and see if it happens, I need to forget about it and check every five days or so instead of every 5 minutes.  Plings cost?, I don't want to think about that so soon, don't know.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 31, 2012)

Just a crazy thought...

Anybody want to sell one or two (male/female) Scolopendra galapagoensis to me?


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 1, 2012)

@Tod: It is normal that females eat the rest of the spermatophore. So don`t worry.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 1, 2012)

OK that's good to hear, didn't see them do that the other two times.  It looked like it ate the whole thing.  The 3 times I saw them mate, they turned around and ate the webbing each time though.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 4, 2012)

^This^ is just crazy awesome.


----------



## coldvaper (Sep 5, 2012)

Tod we are counting on you, so no pressure.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 5, 2012)

haha, I'm going to set up diff setups for the females tomorrow, I don't like where they are right now.  I confess that I pumped them up when I first got them but I've backed off the food.  I just wanted to get them to breeding size asap.  I've got a pair together right now, have to go check on them.  Somebody out there may be sitting on nymphs already, who knows.  They get along pretty well, but once the mating is over the male goes a little ballistic and chases the female off.  I'm really curious about the size diff after the next molt.  Steven has a pic of one he had that looks really wide, looks like a really nice specimen.


2nd mating for this one;






1 hour and 59 minutes later and spermatophore is still visible and not aborted like what happened with the other female.  ..I just checked, I still see it and it's been about 2.5 hours.  It might be a little smaller but I'm not sure about that, me go bed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## coldvaper (Sep 6, 2012)

I have got my fingers crossed for you. I don't even expect to be the first to get any, in fact I hope they all go to breeders first so we can get a decent amount of these bad boys in the hobby.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 7, 2012)

Great progress man, congrats.


----------



## ftorres (Sep 23, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Only referring to ads on this site, I could count around 25 to 30.  But I bet there are more in the US, could be a lot more since I'm guessing that a whole lot of invert people don't hit this site.  I've got 2 males and 2 females.  I'm making a lot of guesses but I would guess others are trying as well but simply not posting anything here.  I personally don't know of anybody else trying to breed them.  Could be that plings just pop up some day in the ad section out of the blue.


I would say there are less than 20 in the states in my opinion. I kept 4 from the group I was selling and I know the other oner ones I sold , some have perished or not doing good. I should have kept the whole lot.

I am not trying to breed, I still Need some help with sexing. I am afraid of centis bite : )


----------



## beetleman (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah this is a great sp. hope the breeding goes well, i need 1 of these in my collection


----------



## jwrighta (Sep 23, 2012)

Breathtaking pics!!   I want galapagoensis so DESPERATELY!!!  What an AWESOME CREATURE!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 25, 2012)

ftorres said:


> I would say there are less than 20 in the states in my opinion. I kept 4 from the group I was selling and I know the other oner ones I sold , some have perished or not doing good. I should have kept the whole lot.
> 
> I am not trying to breed, I still Need some help with sexing. I am afraid of centis bite : )


Just plop them in a bowl of water, it's a little disturbing but they will be OK.  You may not have a good magnifier though.  It sounds like some of those came in with some problems(?)  These fill up and go under for days, weeks, pet holes of the pede world imo but, not much diff than other pedes as far as that goes.  I really hope they stay healthy long enough to get plings.  0 signs of health problems so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

